# schwarz-weiß Bilder mit farbigen Details ausstatten ?



## smartandhard (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

ich habe jetzt schon desöfteren schwarz-weiss-Bilder gesehn wo teile des bildes z.b. das shirt in farbe gehalten sind. 

damit erzielt man wie ich finde eine ungeheuer gute wirkung 

z.b. möchte ich meine strandfotos in SW haben und meine badehose in hellblau.

wie geht das in photoshop? bzw. wie lässt es sich sonst bewerkstelligen?

habe schon über "auswahl" "farbbereich auswählen"
und danach "Bild" "einstellungen" "Farbton Sättigung" probiert das hinzukriegen (war so auf einer schulungs cd beschrieben) aber das scheint nur bei farbfotos zu klappen... :-/

bin dankbar für jeden tip 


so habs jetzt folgendermaßen hingekriegt:

neue ebene erstellt dann das farboriginal aufgemacht, farbigen bereich rauskopiert und im sw-bild in die neue ebene eingefügt, dann den radierer genommen und das überflüssige an farbe wegradiert...

weiss nicht obs noch einfacher und qualitativ besser geht .... ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Oktober 2004)

Neue Ebene => Ebenenmodus auf "Farbe" bzw. "Ineinanderkopieren / Überlagern" setzen
und drauf los malen ^^

Ansonsten könntest du auch noch nach "S/W colorieren" etc. suchen.


----------



## Grafikerin24 (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi Du,
Du kannst noch folgendes machen. Erstell eine neue Ebene, dann kannst Du einen Pfad um deine Badehose herum erstellen. Diesen kannst Du dann anschießend mit einer Farbe füllen. Wenn Du bei den Fülloptionen auf "multiplitzieren" gehst, bleibt die Struktur der Badehose erhalten".
Hoffe es klappt Sunnyboy!


----------



## Boromir (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die schnellste Methode ist folgende:
Bearbeiten-Anpassen-Farbton/Sättigung-Sättigung auf -100.
Protokollpinsel mit weicher Spitze wählen und die stellen die farbig werden sollen übermalen.

Boromir


----------



## da_Dj (31. Oktober 2004)

Was aber nur geht, wenn man ein Farbbild zur Hand hat  Und dann wäre es mit einer Verlaufsumsetzung in S/W und Maske noch weitaus sauberer 

Smarthand, das Bild ist soweit doch ganz gut, hast dir aber unnötige Arbeit gemacht  radde's Weg ist da sehr viel einfacher, zumindest wenn du mal kein Originalbild mit den Farben zur Hand hast.


----------



## smartandhard (31. Oktober 2004)

ja gut und schön mit der verlaufssache aber davon hab ich keinen plan... kenn mich in ps nicht so gut aus arbeite sonst immer mit Corel...

vielleicht kannst du das nochmal detailliert erklären weil sauber ist gut


----------



## Boromir (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo da_DJ,

davon bin ich ausgegangen, das das Original in Farbe ist. Die Sättigung runterzuregeln ist auch nicht das Wahre aber für den Anfang geht's. Der Lab-Helligkeitskanal bietet da schon weitaus mehr Kontrolle um ein ansehnliches SW Bild zu erstellen. Von Kanalmixer und Kanalberechnung ganz zu schweigen.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Mway-Tuning (1. November 2004)

Also ich habe das vor kurzem auch gemacht mit einem Hochzeitsbild von mir.

Du mußt einfach den Bereich den du farbig behalten willst markieren (am besten mit dem Polyghon Laso Werkzeug), dann rechtsklick dann auswahl umkehren.

Dannach mußt du nur noch das Bild schwarz weiß machen und fertig 

hier das Ergebnis


----------

